# Home made fleshing tool



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone made a fleshing tool?


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

I just use a good sharp knife when I can't use the shaving machine.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, blade 10 to 12 inches, must have handles on both ends. That is how you control the depth of cut an keep an even depth along the length of the cut. Build also a beam that fits your height and allows you to not stress back or arms during work.

Also you must learn to turn the blade edge to cut away from the hair roots.

Bob


----------

